# Adopted GSD with Aggression :(



## LifeofJax (Oct 27, 2015)

I am looking for any and all help, but first here is my story:

I recently a 10 mo old German Shepherd from a family that had no clue how to handle the breed. It was either I took him for free or they were going to send him to the rescue center near by. When I first met Jax I saw that he was a very intelligent dog just never was trained to behave. He was so neglected that he did not even know his name when I talked to him. After just one week I got him to recognize his name, know it was ok to let me pet him, and he know sit, lay down, up, and how to walk on a leash. 

Now comes my problem....I discovered he is extremely dog aggressive. Humans he is ok with, he will sit right beside me and just let them walk by, but dogs he barks like no tomorrow. We even tried taking him to the dog park to see if it was an excitement bark but once he sniffed another dog he was ok, and that was not the case. Jax ended up trying to bite the other dog. 

I contacted his previous owner and she told me they never socialized Jax with other dogs as a puppy. He was always outside in a fenced yard alone or stuck in the basement.

Can someone help me on how to get him to stop barking at dogs and to teach him it is ok to be around other dogs? Any advice is much appreciated and thank you in advance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A good trainer can teach you to manage that. Jax never has to like other dogs, but he does have to respect their right to breathe. Get a good trainer now.

IMO, lack of socialization does not lead to this level of aggression. It is most likely caused by trauma of some sort with another dog or genetics.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> A good trainer can teach you to manage that. Jax never has to like other dogs, but he does have to respect their right to breathe. Get a good trainer now.
> 
> IMO, lack of socialization does not lead to this level of aggression. It is most likely caused by trauma of some sort with another dog or genetics.


+1 on the trainer although I think a nervy GSD has a great tendency to become dog aggressive, leash reactive with or without trauma. Had one when I was in my 20s... no trauma, but very dog aggressive.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

He is very young and extremely trainable at this point it will just take time and effort, especially socialization with other dogs. I would recommend obedience training where he would have contact with other puppies/dog and could socialize. Also, dog park where he is not on his "ground" may help with socializing. I think given that he is so young, there is very good chance you can influence and shape his personality.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> A good trainer can teach you to manage that. Jax never has to like other dogs, but he does have to respect their right to breathe. Get a good trainer now.
> 
> IMO, lack of socialization does not lead to this level of aggression. It is most likely caused by trauma of some sort with another dog or genetics.


:thumbup: with the trainer. It's the best thing to do. A professional GSD trainer can provide a set up at their facility to let you work around other dogs so your dog can at least learn to be calmer. You will both be under the supervision of your trainer so it is less likely that an incident will occur as in a regular obedience class. Or at least it can be mitigated. And a trainer can give you feedback as to what you are doing, or need to do to help keep this under control. As Jax08 says, he does not have to be like other dogs, just respect them. It sounds like you really want to help this dog so a reputable, professional trainer is the right way to go. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

LifeofJax said:


> Can someone help me on how to get him to stop barking at dogs and to teach him it is ok to be around other dogs? Any advice is much appreciated and thank you in advance.


He needs to be exposed to other dogs on a regular basis, BUT it needs to be done at a very long (initially) distance. He needs to see the other dog, but act reasonably quiet and calm. This gives you a chance to redirect his attention to you and reward it. With time you decrease the distance to the distraction (other dogs).

This will be a long and hard road, but it is doable. A good trainer (with a large, secure area to work in and access to other dogs) will make things much easier.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

yuriy has the approach I'd recommend. Whole Dog Journal has several articles on this approach (dog aggressive dogs/threshold training.)


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I could have written this exact post 3.5 yrs ago, except my Hans' back story remains a mystery (he was found on the side of the road by a county sheriff).

Anyway, today he is a wonderful, well adjusted dog who goes daily to the dog-beach for vigorous exercise. He handles himself beautifully but I am always right there in case another dog is eyeballing him and looking to challenge him. With rock solid training, we don't have altercations. There was definitely a learning curve but his progression along the way was measurable. In my case, I learned my boy was extremely dog-reactive but not actually aggressive. There's a difference.

He was a holy terror when I'd try to take him for walks. He'd see another dog at the other end of the block and we were immediately at DefCon1. The worst was the elevator in my bldg, doors would open and if another dog was there . . . kablooey, full nuclear detonation.

We started within my first week of having him with a couple private training sessions (3 as I recall) before we joined the obedience class (about 12-15 other dogs in the class with us). We completed and passed basic obedience. Began Advanced Obedience and passed. Began Agility class and passed.

The first trainer I'd already lined up before I got him home. Nice enough lady but Hans was WAY out of her league. I knew after the first session but abandoned her only after the second. After I explained that this wasn't working out she warned me never to look him in the eye because "he's likely to attack you". Yeah, okay clicker lady.

The trainers we worked with specialized in GSDs but worked with any breed. I found them by googling 'german shepherd club' in my city and called the phone number. 

I can still remember thinking, "We'll never be able to do that but I love him anyway". I was SO wrong. We can do everything! He is a favorite of the other dog owners at the beach. By the following year I got a lot of compliments from neighbors about what a great job I'd done with him but I'd tell them "Its really all him, I just set him up to succeed". By this year, people seem to have completely forgotten what a holy terror he once was. Oh, and he is the cuddliest of cuddlekins that ever was.

Take heart! Get thee to a good trainer and do the homework every day. Love him up, a lot. Best of luck!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

viking said:


> Take heart! Get thee to a good trainer and do the homework every day. Love him up, a lot. Best of luck!


^^^^ :gsdsit:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well no clue is not great. 

But we all have to start somewhere, find a trainer is often great advice but I think we can do a bit more.

Find a trainer sounds simple and if you have an easy dog ... usually no big deal. If you have a dog with "issues" sometimes not so much.

So two things and one site. Jeff Gellman says "he can help people find a "Balanced Trainer" local to them through his web site.:

Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training

He also says "everything people need to know to properly train there dog for free is available on my website! Look under the heading free advise!"

I also recommend this post:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

And Sit on the Dog and the Place Command:
Wheres my sanity: Sit on the Dog, aka: The long down
Energy - it's all about confid-tude

And the Place Command:
The Magic Of Duration Work | The Good Dog Life Blog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIGq_5r0DeE


And follow up question on here, click on the thread at the top for Q&A.:
Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums - View Single Post - Are people Afraid of you when you walk your Boxer??

These are "very important" you train an off switch and train calmness into a dog. "Bailiff" a "Pro" on here introduced this concept to a lot of us! I just did some leg work!

I got more. 

But if you start surfing and reading ... you'll no longer be "clueless!" Welcome aboard and as always ask questions!


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

LifeofJax said:


> I am looking for any and all help, but first here is my story:
> 
> I recently a 10 mo old German Shepherd from a family that had no clue how to handle the breed. It was either I took him for free or they were going to send him to the rescue center near by. When I first met Jax I saw that he was a very intelligent dog just never was trained to behave. He was so neglected that he did not even know his name when I talked to him. After just one week I got him to recognize his name, know it was ok to let me pet him, and he know sit, lay down, up, and how to walk on a leash.
> 
> ...


I don't know if this will be of any help to you but I owned a GSD that was aggressive toward other dogs and some men (not all men).
His name was Jake.
My nephew and his K9 found him while doing a building search. Jake had been abused/neglected and starved.
Long story short...the dog somehow found his way to me and my family.
Our vet guessed Jake to be 2 yrs old at that time.

A K9 trainer worked with me and Jake privately for some time and then we enrolled in group lessons with the same trainer. Jake did awesome in the class. He was very focused on me during training plus I think the structure of the class made him feel safe. We did lots of off leash stuff and he never tried to attack anyone or any dog. 

BUT, outside of class he remained aggressive. The trainer said that it is very difficult to reverse aggression in dogs 2 years and older.
I learned to manage Jake's aggression. I learned his triggers and how to settle him when he became anxious. I was his main handler, I just applied what I learned in training and made it work in Jake's favor. 

Your pup is young, a pre-adolescent.
If at all possible, consult a reputable trainer, a live person who can meet you and your dog face to face. The initial observation will tell the trainer a lot about your dog and you. Knowing who lives in the house with your dog is also very important info for the trainer to know.

After your dog is evaluated, basic obedience class is a good place to start. 
Reputable trainers will usually allow aggressive dogs into group classes especially a dog as young as yours and especially if they know that you have learned to handle him.
Classes are also a good way to socialize your dog in a supervised setting.

I wish you luck with your pup.
It's a lot of work but the time you put in to the training will pay off.
Training and consistency will bring out the best in your dog.

Jake's trainer told me that a rescued GSD will never forget the person who gives him a good home.
I realized after Jake passed away that everyday he spent in our family, he found some small way to thank us for keeping him.
He lived with us for almost 11 years.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

It is trainable? takes time though.
I am starting to see little changes with Shadow with his barking lunging at dogs. I decided to go with the prong for this behavior.Small changes like he sits when I ask him, still barks but will start sniffing the ground when released. Still a lot of work to be done but I don't really care if he doesn't like dogs but I d like him to just ignore them. 

This was just my experience so you know that his behavior can be modified with realistic expectations.


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

Reputable trainers are great advice.


#1 A good one in the area

#2 if you can afford them

I am fairly new to this forum, and I came here because I live in a very small town with only one trainer who is all positive training. And there is no way I can travel or get a reputable trainer $$$

If this is the case, I recommend JEFF GELMAN s videos on YouTube.

Best of luck


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

kshadow said:


> Reputable trainers are great advice.
> 
> 
> #1 A good one in the area
> ...


K. You are absolutely right. Training can be very expensive. That's why I wrote "if at all possible" get a trainer. 
Also, I know some people don't have easy access to trainers because of where they live.

I agree, Jeff Gellman's videos are very helpful. He has a common sense approach to dog training. I've been watching his "Place" command video.
I'll never get that right!! Lol!

His videos on the prong collar are very good too.
I have a 14 month old GSD pup...I love his prong collar!!!!!


----------



## kshadow (Oct 25, 2015)

Findlay

In no way my reply was directed personally to you.
Sorry if it sounded that way.

Sincerely


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

No worries!!
So sweet of you to write back.
Good luck and take care.


----------

